# May need some help



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Putting up some tongue and groove ceiling. Not much basically about a small screened in porch. Just hard to hold and nail at the same time. Anyone?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Location?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

FLWhaler said:


> Putting up some tongue and groove ceiling. Not much basically about a small screened in porch. Just hard to hold and nail at the same time. Anyone?


Yes, where?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

...


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Pensacola near airport


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Willing to spend a few bucks for the help.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If I were not so slammed, I could spare some time. Not 100% certain, but may have 2 or 3 hrs Sunday morning before The Butcher Shoppe opens. You have the tools?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Any time you have available is appreciated. I have the tools.


----------

